# Supplemental feed required for algae eaters?



## semaj (Oct 4, 2004)

I have recently set up my first high-light planted tank (20 Gal). After making it through the "learning curve" with the CO2, dosing, plants, and of course, algae, I have a quick question about algae eating fish. I have one rubber lipped pleco and two otocinclus, which do a phenomenal job of cleaning algae from the tank. In fact, they do such a good job that I worry maybe they're not getting enough to eat now. I'm curious, do any of you offer these fish supplemental food, such as algae wafers or romain lettuce, in your tanks?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm so glad you asked.  The answer is yes, yes, yes..... So many of the poor guys starve out there after they deplete the algae (which usually doesn't take long), and many people don't think of the fact they they still need something to eat.
Some will resort to eating some of the plants in the tank, but fish like Oto's are pretty helpless in a case like that.

I give algae wafers, algae sheets and things like zucchini on a varying basis. 
If the algae starts coming back in the tank, you can cut back on the supplemental feedings, but it usually isn't a problem.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Mine dig just about anything that sinks to the bottom. This includes shrimp pellets, algae wafers, "variety" wafers, frozen foods, and occasionally, each other 

Since a lot of plecos are nocturnal (not sure about the rubber lips), a lot of times you can drop an algae disc in after the lights go off and they'll have fun with that.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I feed my algae eaters once to twice a week, just to make sure they are getting enough to eat.


----------



## semaj (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks so much to all of you for your input. I had planned to supplement their diet .... but wasn't sure if maybe they'd stop eating algae if they had an algae wafer sitting right there in front of them. Anyway, my question is answered. I'll make sure they have something good to eat soon.


----------

